# Milwaukee weed trimmer



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


If you buy a reputable brand (Stihl or Husky) and run non ethanol fuel they should last decades.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

How sad is it that a hedge trimmer is going to be what makes me finally start buying M18?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


That and the NOISE!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


I have a battery lawn mower (40V Lithium ion). Also a fairly cheap 
battery whipper snipper (20V B&D) . Don't know if I'll upgrade to 
Milwaukee but I expect that would be nice. Either way I'm never 
going back to cords or gas. 
P&L


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.





Glock23gp said:


> If you buy a reputable brand (Stihl or Husky) and run non ethanol fuel they should last decades.


The gas engine is hands down more powerful and the professional's choice. But the gas engine still requires some maintenance, you have to fiddle with the choke, prime it, use the right fuel, etc.

If you don't use it every day you waste time getting it started if you guess wrong with how much to prime, where to put the choke for today's temperature, did I accidentally put regular gas in, did I already put oil in this ethanol free gas, is it flooded or should I keep pulling this cord...

With the cordless electric, the limiting factor will be the battery, but the M18 batteries and knockoffs are going to be around a long time, and since I'll be using them for work too, I'll get my money's worth for sure. 

My only gripe is this set doesn't come with a 9AH battery, that's the one I'd want for lawn tools.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

splatz said:


> The gas engine is hands down more powerful and the professional's choice. But the gas engine still requires some maintenance, you have to fiddle with the choke, prime it, use the right fuel, etc.
> 
> If you don't use it every day you waste time getting it started if you guess wrong with how much to prime, where to put the choke for today's temperature, did I accidentally put regular gas in, did I already put oil in this ethanol free gas, is it flooded or should I keep pulling this cord...
> 
> ...


It does come with the 9ah battery










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Glock23gp said:


> It does come with the 9ah battery


Big difference! Thanks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I kind of like the environmentally unfriendly chemicals that kill everything.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


I was in the same boat until I decided I was going to fix anything that broke around here.
My Husqvarna blower needed a primer bulb.
So I got one and put it on backwards. Reversed the gas lines and it still would not start.
So I went online to look for a drawing for the lines.
I found a rebuild kit for $21 Included carburetor.
Bought the kit and put a new carb in along with the new primer bulb and new lines.
It works great and it cost $21.

I have fixed my riding mower a few times and I'm now pretty confidant I can fix most any equipment in the basement.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> It seems that every couple years I have to buy a new gas weed eater, whether the lines get gummed up, Carberator goes or something. So for my little acre and half with minimul trimming needed the Milwaukee should do fine.


Me to, until I bought a Stihl. I have 7 acres. I only buy quality stuff now. Much less annoying. I have upgraded my weed eater, hedge trimmer and blower to stihl.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Me to, until I bought a Stihl. I have 7 acres. I only buy quality stuff now. Much less annoying. I have upgraded my weed eater, hedge trimmer and blower to stihl.


Yep, quality tools will pay off the higher price over time.

I used to buy cheap weed eaters that would maybe last a year. Bought a Stihl and it is on its fifth year.

Same story with Briggs mower for trimming - junk. Bought a Honda that is on it's third year.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

99cents said:


> I kind of like the environmentally unfriendly chemicals that kill everything.


That's quite antiliberal of you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> That's quite antiliberal of you.


Must be a brief break with emotional history!


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's the true price for the sale on the kit










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Me to, until I bought a Stihl. I have 7 acres. I only buy quality stuff now. Much less annoying. I have upgraded my weed eater, hedge trimmer and blower to stihl.


Yep. I learned the hard way. I now replace anything needed with quality and not just price.
I bought a Sthil blower last summer. Its like brand new. Are you using Stihl across the board?
I am under the impression Stihl, Husqvarna and Echo are the big three, for 2 cycle?
I wish I had not wasted my money on a Poulan chain saw. Its old now and I don't plan to use it anymore. My biggest issue with chain saws is sharpening the chain and starting. I seem to mess the chain up more than I sharpen.
Should have asked the guy I hired to take down some trees. He sharpened as the others cleaned up. I bet in minutes he could have straightened me out.
Showed me how to really sharpen the chain.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> Yep. I learned the hard way. I now replace anything needed with quality and not just price.
> I bought a Sthil blower last summer. Its like brand new. Are you using Stihl across the board?
> I am under the impression Stihl, Husqvarna and Echo are the big three, for 2 cycle?
> I wish I had not wasted my money on a Poulan chain saw. Its old now and I don't plan to use it anymore. My biggest issue with chain saws is sharpening the chain and starting. I seem to mess the chain up more than I sharpen.
> ...


Husky & Stihl are the top 2.

I live in a strictly fishing and logging community and you won't find anything on a loggers truck that isn't one of those 2.

Imo on motors, Honda can't be beat so everything other than my weedeater & saw have Honda motors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> Here's the true price for the sale on the kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is no kit, that's a "bare tool" which means no battery or charger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> That is no kit, that's a "bare tool" which means no battery or charger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Wrong!*

I was in the Depot Weds. and this is the weed eater with 9.0 battery and charger and you can have your choice of a 5.0 battery, M18 Blower, or M18 hedge trimmer. This is in effect until the end of June.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Patriot1776 said:


> That is no kit, that's a "bare tool" which means no battery or charger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bare tool is just the hedger.

Weedeater is a kit with 9ah battery and charger 

Read my screenshot. Says trimmer kit. Then hedger bare tool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Glock23gp said:


> If you buy a reputable brand (Stihl or Husky) and run non ethanol fuel they should last decades.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk



That was my thought as well, so I went and bought a Cub Cadet weed eater ( rather than the dollar store model). It was nice, had all the fancy extras and all....lasted me two seasons. Granted I took it back to the dealer and they fixed it but it was down hill from there. Possibly I'm doing something I shouldnt or not doing something I should. Or maybe weed eaterso just have something against me. 
Milwaukee hasn't let me down yet So what the heck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> That was my thought as well, so I went and bought a Cub Cadet weed eater ( rather than the dollar store model). It was nice, had all the fancy extras and all....lasted me two seasons. Granted I took it back to the dealer and they fixed it but it was down hill from there. Possibly I'm doing something I shouldnt or not doing something I should. Or maybe weed eaterso just have something against me.
> Milwaukee hasn't let me down yet So what the heck.


Yeah I'm going to pick up the Milwaukee before the sale is over, I trust their quality.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> Husky & Stihl are the top 2.
> 
> I live in a strictly fishing and logging community and you won't find anything on a loggers truck that isn't one of those 2.
> Imo on motors, Honda can't be beat so everything other than my weedeater & saw have Honda motors.


Yea, I would imagine those two are kinda like Klein tools to an electrician.

I bought a portable generator several years ago when we lost power for 6 days. I found a 8000 watt Briggs on sale at Tractor Supply.
I have not needed it yet. 9 years and counting I think. Fingers crossed.
But I dread the day or NIGHT I actually need it.
Its so loud. Very loud 7.5 HP Briggs motor. I wonder if the sell a quieter muffler?




sburton224 said:


> That was my thought as well, so I went and bought a Cub Cadet weed eater ( rather than the dollar store model). It was nice, had all the fancy extras and all....lasted me two seasons. Granted I took it back to the dealer and they fixed it but it was down hill from there. Possibly I'm doing something I shouldnt or not doing something I should. Or maybe weed eaterso just have something against me.
> Milwaukee hasn't let me down yet So what the heck.


I am a subscriber to Consumer Reports and use their advice regularly. In fact it was their rating on Dell desk tops that sold me on a new PC.
I was surprised to see Cub Cadet mowers way down on their list. 
I was under the impression I guess like you that they could not be beat?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I am a subscriber to Consumer Reports and use their advice regularly. In fact it was their rating on Dell desk tops that sold me on a new PC.
> I was surprised to see Cub Cadet mowers way down on their list.
> I was under the impression I guess like you that they could not be beat?


I don't think there is a lawn tractor under $4500 that doesn't have a bad review on some facet of the machine.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've had pretty good luck with Cub mowers I had a 52 inch cut lawn tractor that rode like a Cadillac and cut pretty well too. My ex wife ended up with that one so I bought a zero turn. Its not as comfortable as the other but a little faster...Still no real complaints. Now Husqvarna on the other hand aren't worth a s**t. 
I've also heard that many of the brands are made under the same roof, just the badging, engine, and extras are different.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> I've had pretty good luck with Cub mowers I had a 52 inch cut lawn tractor that rode like a Cadillac and cut pretty well too. My ex wife ended up with that one so I bought a zero turn. Its not as comfortable as the other but a little faster...Still no real complaints. Now Husqvarna on the other hand aren't worth a s**t.
> *I've also heard that many of the brands are made under the same roof, just the badging, engine, and extras are different.*


Not only heard that but read it not that long ago someplace while looking at reviews.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Weedeater and hedger work great.

Weedeater is just as good as my Husqvarna gas weedeater.

Hedger is close to as good as a gas powered one.

No regrets









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> Weedeater and hedger work great.
> 
> Weedeater is just as good as my Husqvarna gas weedeater.
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear, best of luck with them!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Now I want to win them at DIY site!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here's another deal if you only want the hedge trimmer 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...M18-Hedge-Trimmer-2897-22CX-2726-20/301547318

I am not sure how the drill and driver in that kit compare to this kit 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...e-FUEL-Hammer-Drill-2760-22-2704-20/301888851 

I know that somehow this "sale" is going to leave me about $600 lighter


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I decided to spring for this set, it's very nice. 

I tried it around the house. The hedger seems to be strong enough for anything up to about half an inch. The string trimmer works well with a good long reach. The battery life is great but not enough for BIG jobs. It was just enough to clean up after mowing the lawn, string trim a couple areas I can't get with the lawn mower, and big a major haircut to four big shrubs, about an hour of work. 

I tried the string trimmer on some overgrown area - knee high grass, nasty weeds, etc. - it's nowhere near the power of even the entry level Stihl that I have, not even close. 

I have a couple sites to service this summer where I'll have to hack off the overgrowth around the equipment. Even though the Stihl is more powerful, this set is what I'll bring, it's way out in the boonies and occasionally I flood the Stihl or something and waste time getting it going. The electric will be more reliable than anything short of this


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought one of the m18 string trimmers with 9.0 for my wife a few months back. She absolutly loves it. I used it with my kid's scout troop on a cleanup project. Waist high weeds, about an acre. It kept right up with the huscavaran and the Stihl that other dads brought. Of course, I had pleanty of batteries but never had to stop to add gas LOL and nice and quiet.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I took advantage of the deal mostly so I could get another 9 ah battery, and ended up with two sweet garden power tools as well. :thumbup: I had a corded Stihl hedge trimmer I was using that is now gathering dust, and I'll never touch a gas string trimmer again.

I also bought a used Husqvarna 372xpw, but that's another story.


----------



## RachelClarson (Jan 14, 2021)

I saw the review of Milwaukee String Trimmer and I think it's a great tool.


----------



## RachelClarson (Jan 14, 2021)

Sorry, I'm late to join the discussion, I'm looking for a good weed trimmer so google brought me here.


----------



## JcBailey (Feb 22, 2021)

Well, there are some new exciting options on the market. A Craftsman trimmer has received good reviews from users. Husqvarna 128LD gas trimmer looks excellent too, but I'm suspicious about using gas trimmers now. Not safe, IMHO. We have a massive lawn near our house, so taking care of it takes a lot of time. We currently have a Husqvarna 372xpw trimmer that could be a good option for you. My dad likes this trimmer even though it's pretty outdated. You can also have a look on https://www.growgardener.com/best-weed-puller/ - the article describes various weed pullers. I think these tools can be much more helpful than trimmers sometimes.


----------

